# BoneGrip OTT Wide Fork LHH - The most comfortable and the widest ever



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Yesterday I had my first chance to try shooting with this. Never thought, that grip in any slingshot could be as awesome as in this BoneGrip. And oh boy, the fork is the widest ever too B)

ProShot Target Shooter (fork width 105 mm) is my all time favorite OTT frame, but never thought that 10 mm more width could make so big difference. Takes some time and practice to get used to it.
There is many slingshot frames with great grip, but I have never tried any so comfortable as this.
Thanks Bone for making these :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn as always my friend. Every one that has them loves them. I can see why. 
Keep those videos comin!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn as always my friend. Every one that has them loves them. I can see why.
> Keep those videos comin!!


Thanks man !

You can find more videos from here, that I have not posted

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHjQOP5lZs7Y6GqCZ9sIDZg


----------

